# im confused ...asus 5870 matrix platinum edition or gigabyte 5870 soc??????



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

1:     guys .............i wnt 2 throw away my stuped xfx 8600gt............nd buy a oc 5870.......so im lukin 4rwd to the matrix 5870 platinum edition nd gigabyte soc!....im nt a heavy tweaker...or a overclock crazy.........jst wna a buy da best one...my bujet is Rs 25,000....500$........im frm india so....dis cards costs a way much higher dn frm ur state or country........stuped TAX!!....................................guys help  me......

2: will my asus m3a mothr brd gna suprt dis gpus??

3:wat psu sud i upgrade to??...currently using 500w


pls help!!!!!!!!1.......thnx in advance!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2010)

The card requires a 500w psu with at lease 40a for full load. So, with that I say that you do need to grab a better psu if your going to get the card. Reasoning, you should all ways have head room with a psu. Cap. aging will happen and that psu won't rate to the same specs after that. 

But, with that, a 5850 would probably be nice since you do need to get a psu added.. less money and the ability to get a psu in the mix.. Plus the 5850 will is just as good as a 5870.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

first please complete your words so we will not have a hard time reading your posts. :
(does this forum have a rule requires you to use complete words?)

Yup, Change you're PSU.
I googled your PSU, Mercury 500W, and it is not a good quality one.(only costs 23$)

Buy a BRANDED powersupply. or it can damage you're 5870(assuming that you will buy one) and other hardwares after using it for sometime.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

.....nop..........5870!!!!!!!!!!!!.......nethr higher nor  lower!!!!!!!!


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

so wat psu u recomnd???????


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> .....nop..........5870!!!!!!!!!!!!.......nethr higher nor  lower!!!!!!!!



then buy the 5870.
you NEED to buy a better PSU, A Branded 500W will do just fine.


----------



## _JP_ (May 30, 2010)

Well, considering your system, a 5870 would be a waste of card, cash and effort. Even so...

1: Go for the Asus. Haven't looked for performances but the Asus, most of the times, tops the others.

2: Yes, you board supports the card.

3: Since your PSU's site doesn't have any useful info, I'd say a Corsair 500W or higher. You never go wrong with a Corsair.

Again, that card would be overkill for your system. Period.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

ok..............hw abt a 700w psu?????......will it over kill??????


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

JP DUDE!!!!!!!!...............y 5870 gna over kill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????


----------



## _JP_ (May 30, 2010)

You're not getting the point.

Your current system (motherboard, processor, etc...) will not be able to let the HD 5870 unleash it's total power. That's why it is overkill.

The PSU you need to choose is of 500 Watts or more, but more importantly, that it can deliver more than 40 Amperes on the +12 Volt rail.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

guys!!!!......do u thnk JP is rit????????


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> ok..............hw abt a 700w psu?????......will it over kill??????



NO DON'T LOOK at how many Watts. LOOK AT THE BRAND.
A Corsair 400W may be better than a Mercury 700W.

Yes, The 5870 would be an overkill. overkill meaning its a waste of you're money as you can get other cards and experience just the same with your system. not over kill meaning you will kill your system. But if you really want a 5870, Branded PSU first.

THE Power Supply is the most important Component for any Computer.

Bad PSU = Damaged Hardware
PSU Not Enough = Damaged Hardware/No Power
NO PSU = No Power


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> 1:     guys .............i wnt 2 throw away my stuped xfx 8600gt............nd buy a oc 5870.......so im lukin 4rwd to the matrix 5870 platinum edition nd gigabyte soc!....im nt a heavy tweaker...or a overclock crazy.........jst wna a buy da best one...my bujet is Rs 25,000....500$........im frm india so....dis cards costs a way much higher dn frm ur state or country........stuped TAX!!....................................guys help  me......
> 
> 2: will my asus m3a mothr brd gna suprt dis gpus??
> 
> 3:wat psu sud i upgrade to??...currently using 500w



Right, before we go down to any details, I would like to say that its easier to convey your message through proper English rather than internet language. 

You are looking at powerful graphics cards, but I would imagine your processor wouldn't bottleneck the cards. I suspect that you have this motherboard, with a PCIe X16 slot, so your mobo will be able to support whatever graphics card you buy. 

Where are you going to shop? I think your shop prices should influence what you buy in the end, because sometimes people artificially jack up the prices of high end goods, making them insanely pricey. You mentioned that you have a 17" CRT monitor, what resolution are you running it at? 

Went to google your PSU, and found nothing, which brings me to a conclusion that it is a crappy one. This will be the first component I will upgrade over the rest. Get a 500-600W quality power supply, preferably Corsair, Seasonic, Antec, OCZ, Enermax, etc. Look it up and we will be able to recommend you with something. 

Graphics card, I think you should be looking at something along the lines of 5770 and 5850 rather than the 5870 Matrix. The Matrix is only useful for people who have nothing better to spend their money on, and I can see that you need to upgrade a few components. 

Right, what I will spend the $500 on:
Power supply, should be round about $70
22" LCD monitor. It should cost around $200
Leaving about $230 to spend on a graphics card (the only one I can see fitting in this budget is the 5770, maybe 5850)


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Went to google your PSU, and found nothing, which brings me to a conclusion that it is a crappy one.



it is here

But yeah. It is a crappy one.


----------



## _JP_ (May 30, 2010)

Also, you're running a 17'' CRT monitor @ (what I suppose) 1024x768 resolution. So I guess, visually you won't get a much better game experience with the new card...unless it's a game like crysis.

Still, overkill anyways.

EDIT: Too many people replying at the same time!! Can't focus my answers, lol.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> it is here
> 
> But yeah. It is a crappy one.



It doesn't even give details about how powerful the 12C rail is, so I discounted that site.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

...........the 5870 is one of my upgrades rather than the few others..................wich are
1:22'' hd moniter....either samsung/lg/viewsonic....need help here too
2:650/750 psu...definetly a branded one
3:2x2gb gaming kit ...probably ocz or trident or corsair
4:gaming keyboard and a mouse
5:cpu processer cooler........a gud 1 .......with 2 large fans on the both side
few more upgrades


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

yep indyon..........dats da motherboard.................does that sucks??????


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Also, you're running a 17'' CRT monitor @ (what I suppose) 1024x768 resolution. So I guess, visually you won't get a much better game experience with the new card...unless it's a game like crysis.
> 
> Still, overkill anyways.
> 
> EDIT: Too many people replying at the same time!! Can't focus my answers, lol.



Wow 17" CRT Monitor, just like the old penitium 4 days. 

You should get at least a 19" inch LCD Monitor.

hell even a 8800GT can run crysis in good settings and framerate with 1024 x 768 resolution.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> It doesn't even give details about how powerful the 12C rail is, so I discounted that site.



judging from the price. 20$, Its crap. haha


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

nop i use 1280x1024 with 60hz......i dont use beyond 720p.........


----------



## _JP_ (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> ...........the 5870 is one of my upgrades rather than the few others..................wich are
> 1:22'' hd moniter....either samsung/lg/viewsonic....need help here too
> 2:650/750 psu...definetly a branded one
> 3:2x2gb gaming kit ...probably ocz or trident or corsair
> ...



You should have already mentioned that... :shadedshu

But if you are going to get a new motherboard/CPU...yeah...go for a HD 5870.
Just buy a good PSU, like the ones mentioned.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

nop i use 1280x1024 with 60hz......i dont use beyond 720p......


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> ...........the 5870 is one of my upgrades rather than the few others..................wich are
> 1:22'' hd moniter....either samsung/lg/viewsonic....need help here too
> 2:650/750 psu...definetly a branded one
> 3:2x2gb gaming kit ...probably ocz or trident or corsair
> ...



Thats good but why would you buy a CPU Cooler? Will you OC? if not then don't.

For the Monitor. Get a Samsung or LG whichever has better features and ports and has good native res.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

cum on guys..........im perrty much sure that my current mb/cpu can coop up with 5870


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

Yes, it can, but is it worth it? No.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

wat abt 50,000:1???...........


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

so.....tel me guys........how much performance or fps its gnna differ????


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

im nt evn gna try a single bit of over clocking!!!!!!


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> cum on guys..........im perrty much sure that my current mb/cpu can coop up with 5870



No we won't cum and if you will not upgrade to a better CPU/Mobo, it will be okay but it would be an overkill. You're components don't match up. some are high end, some are low end.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

guys i joined dis site a hour ago..........so tell me how will i post a new thread???????


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

so my unbalanced rig gna blow up??????


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> guys i joined dis site a hour ago..........so tell me how will i post a new thread???????



and why would you do that? theres a new thread button in the upper right portion of the forums


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

How about stop double (sorry, triple) posting? At this rate, you are going to fill up this whole thread with random junk and its going to be really hard to dig in various details. And this is a new thread, its not an old one.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

i thot of posting few mor help topics!!!!!1


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> so my unbalanced rig gna blow up??????



no but you will not experience the best performance.

for example you bought 2 5970s and used it with a Pentium D, 1 Gig ram and 17 inch CRT =*TOTAL WASTE OF MONEY*. i'm not saying thats your rig but thats an example.

It will not blow up.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> so my unbalanced rig gna blow up??????



No, an unbalanced rig is a waste of your money.


----------



## _JP_ (May 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes, it can, but is it worth it? No.



I have my doubts that it can actually deliver all of it. But no, it's not worth it.



insomniahd said:


> wat abt 50,000:1???...........







insomniahd said:


> so.....tel me guys........how much performance or fps its gnna differ????



With the current monitor/resolution, I'd say a lot, but nothing you can notice.



insomniahd said:


> im nt evn gna try a single bit of over clocking!!!!!!



You already said that, and please stop replying as if this is Messenger.



insomniahd said:


> guys i joined dis site a hour ago..........so tell me how will i post a new thread???????



The same way you did this one.



insomniahd said:


> so my unbalanced rig gna blow up??????



If it hasn't already, then no. If you know what you're doing, it won't. And it is a waste of cash.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> i thot of posting few mor help topics!!!!!1



*THAT* is not allowed. also if you just want to add you few more sentence, just edit your last post and add it there.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

ok...ok...........so wats the conclution guys..........suppose i ve the sem cpu/mob...with 4gb 1068mhz......650w branded psu....22'' lcd with 50:000:1 contrast ratio.....powerful cpu cooler............will my 5870 (lest say i have the gigabyte super overclock edition).be able to coop up???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/.............


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

.....i luv da 5870....!!!!!!


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> ok...ok...........so wats the conclution guys..........suppose i ve the sem cpu/mob...with 4gb 1068mhz......650w branded psu....22'' lcd with 50:000:1 contrast ratio.....powerful cpu cooler............will my 5870 (lest say i have the gigabyte super overclock edition).be able to coop up???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/.............



YES and remove the Cpu Cooler Upgrade. You don't need that.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

guys u dere??????


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> guys u dere??????



We do not live in TPU, you know. And stop post spamming.

Mods, if you are reading this thread, please clean it up


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

u sure dude?????????


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

how am i posting spams?????????....... i have never posted a threads........its my very 1st time......


----------



## _JP_ (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> ok...ok...........so wats the conclution guys..........suppose i ve the sem cpu/mob...with 4gb 1068mhz......650w branded psu....22'' lcd with 50:000:1 contrast ratio.....powerful cpu cooler............will my 5870 (lest say i have the gigabyte super overclock edition).be able to coop up???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/.............



Is it going to "coop"?

Yes.

Is it worth it?

*NO!*

And this is no matter what ever RAM you put into it. The PSU has to deliver a certain wattage, but especially more that 40 Amps, but still haven't got that yet. And seriously, 50 000:1 is a TV screen and the reason for it is to sit at least 2m away from it in order not to melt your eyes.

And why do you want a "Powerful CPU cooler" if you're not going to OC??

I'm very seriously thinking of giving up on you, if you don't get your mind to concentrate on this. Because, HEY!, if you want to waste cash, go to a store and say:

"I've got cash to spend on a PC, what do you recommend?"


----------



## _JP_ (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> .....i luv da 5870....!!!!!!



Then marry it. Geez.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

This the conclusion

To cope up with the New 5870.
New Mobo
New CPU
New LCD Monitor, at least 19", recommended 22"
New Branded PSU, minimum 500W, recommended 600W
4 Gb ram 1066 is overkill. 4 Gb ram 667 or 800 is recommended
No aftermarket CPU Cooler.

MODS please clean it up. insomniahd seems to be unfamiliar on how forums work and operate.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

sry JP.........im not a gr8 guy like u!!


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

my last question! suppose a high end rig with 5870 and my rig with 5870 everything upgraded excpt processer and motherboard.........and im playing crysis at 1080p with 2xAA and evrythng maxed out!.............what will be the difference of avg fps between my and the high end.............


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> nop i use 1280x1024 with 60hz......i dont use beyond 720p......



I had 17" CRT monitor running at 1280x1024, Its small as hell!! you should try it at 1024 x 768 if you still plan on using it.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> my last question! suppose a high end rig with 5870 and my rig with 5870 everything upgraded excpt processer and motherboard.........and im playing crysis at 1080p with 2xAA and evrythng maxed out!.............what will be the difference of avg fps between my and the high end.............



maybe 10 fps? you have a low end card running at 1280x1024 and you switch you a high end card running 1080p

and... maybe the 5870 won't even fit in your "Mercury ATX" Case cause the "Mercury PSU" you have there is crappy. Buy a good Case too that can fit a 5870.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> my last question! suppose a high end rig with 5870 and my rig with 5870 everything upgraded excpt processer and motherboard.........and im playing crysis at 1080p with 2xAA and evrythng maxed out!.............what will be the difference of avg fps between my and the high end.............



Ah, we have come to Crysis 

Don't bother about Crysis (or Metro 2033 for that matter) The difference will be somewhat large, since that you only have 2GB or ram.


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Ah, we have come to Crysis
> 
> Don't bother about Crysis (or Metro 2033 for that matter) The difference will be somewhat large, since that you only have 2GB or ram.






i'll upgrade to 2x2gb ddr2 1066mhz by g.skill or corsair......will that help a lot?


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> maybe 10 fps? you have a low end card running at 1280x1024 and you switch you a high end card running 1080p
> 
> and... maybe the 5870 won't even fit in your "Mercury ATX" Case cause the "Mercury PSU" you have there is crappy. Buy a good Case too that can fit a 5870.







cum'on the size of the 5870 is abt 9.5'' to 10''......hell yeah even 5970 gna fit in my case ..........i ve measured it!!!!!!


----------



## insomniahd (May 30, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> maybe 10 fps? you have a low end card running at 1280x1024 and you switch you a high end card running 1080p
> 
> and... maybe the 5870 won't even fit in your "Mercury ATX" Case cause the "Mercury PSU" you have there is crappy. Buy a good Case too that can fit a 5870.








still 10fps is a huge deal for me!


----------



## _JP_ (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> sry JP.........im not a gr8 guy like u!!



Yeah, sorry about the outrageous comment, but I don't get how you can claim to like a piece of hardware, that you haven't laid hands on before. 
You usually like/hate hardware that after you bought it and it has provided with the kind of thing you were looking for, or not.

And I was loosing my head trying to help you, while you wandered spamming here and there, never really giving any idea what are you really thinking of doing. You change your opinions/ideas faster than cleverbot changes a conversation matter.

And about the 2x2GB DDR2 1066MHz upgrade, no, it won't. Well, at least not a lot.

How can 10fps be a huge deal for you? At what FPS are your games running??

@ lyndonrakista - +1 on th conclusion. That is what really needs to be done.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

insomniahd said:


> i'll upgrade to 2x2gb ddr2 1066mhz by g.skill or corsair......will that help a lot?



NO NO and NO, only 2 x 2gb ddr2 667 is needed.  1066 is only for Overclockers like an aftermarket CPU Cooler


----------

